# Cupid and Candy!!!



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

Born mid day Wednesday a sweet light colored boy and a black, white and brown girl.

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Cuuuute!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are just darling! I love the colors and I love the markings!


----------

